# app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4 Installation bricht ab

## aZZe

Hallo!

Habe gerade versucht app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4 zu installieren. Die Installation schlägt leider fehl und ich weiß nicht warum.

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking VirtualBox-2.2.4-OSE.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE ...

Checking for environment: Determined build machine: linux.amd64, target machine: linux.amd64, OK.

Checking for kBuild: found, OK.

Checking for gcc: found version 4.3.2, OK.

Checking for as86: found version 0.16.17, OK.

Checking for bcc: found version 0.16.17, OK.

Checking for iasl: found version 20090123, OK.

Checking for xslt: found, OK.

Checking for pthread: found, OK.

Checking for libxml2: found version 2.7.3, OK.

Checking for libxslt: found version 1.1.24, OK.

Checking for libIDL: found version 0.8.12, OK.

Checking for zlib: found version 1.2.3, OK.

Checking for libpng: found version 1.2.35, OK.

Checking for SDL: found version 1.2.13, OK.

Checking for X libraries: found, OK.

Checking for Xcursor: found, OK.

Checking for Xmu: found, OK.

Checking for Mesa / GLU: [31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  open_wr:      /dev/dri/card0

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  open_wr:      /dev/dri/card0

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card0

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card0

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card1

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card1

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card2

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card2

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card3

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card3

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card4

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card4

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card5

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card5

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card6

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card6

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card7

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card7

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card8

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card8

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card9

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card9

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card10

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card10

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card11

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card11

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card12

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card12

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card13

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card13

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card14

[31;01mACCESS DENIED[0m  __xmknod:     /dev/dri/card14

found version 1.2, OK.

Checking for Qt4: found version 4.5.1, OK.

Checking for Qt4 devtools: found version 4.5.1, OK.

Checking for python support: found version 2.5.4, OK.

Checking for static stc++ library: found, OK.

Checking for ALSA: found version 1.0.18, OK.

Checking for libcap library: found, OK.

Checking for compiler.h: compiler.h not found, OK.

Checking for 32-bit support: OK.

Successfully generated '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/AutoConfig.kmk' and '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/env.sh'.

Source '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/env.sh' once before you start to build VBox:

  source /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/env.sh

  kmk

To compile the kernel modules, do:

  cd ./out/linux.amd64/release/bin/src

  make

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

  Hardening is enabled which means that the VBox binaries will not run from

  the binary directory. The binaries have to be installed suid root and some

  more prerequisites have to be fulfilled which is normally done by installing

  the final package. For development, the hardening feature can be disabled

  by specifying the --disable-hardening parameter. Please never disable that

  feature for the final distribution!

  +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++ WARNING +++

Enjoy!

>>> Source configured.

[31;01m--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------[0m

[31;01mLOG FILE[0m "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-3197.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card0

A: /dev/dri/card0

R: /dev/dri/card0

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card0

A: /dev/dri/card0

R: /dev/dri/card0

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card0

A: /dev/dri/card0

R: /dev/dri/card0

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card0

A: /dev/dri/card0

R: /dev/dri/card0

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card1

A: /dev/dri/card1

R: /dev/dri/card1

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card1

A: /dev/dri/card1

R: /dev/dri/card1

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card2

A: /dev/dri/card2

R: /dev/dri/card2

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card2

A: /dev/dri/card2

R: /dev/dri/card2

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card3

A: /dev/dri/card3

R: /dev/dri/card3

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card3

A: /dev/dri/card3

R: /dev/dri/card3

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card4

A: /dev/dri/card4

R: /dev/dri/card4

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card4

A: /dev/dri/card4

R: /dev/dri/card4

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card5

A: /dev/dri/card5

R: /dev/dri/card5

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card5

A: /dev/dri/card5

R: /dev/dri/card5

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card6

A: /dev/dri/card6

R: /dev/dri/card6

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card6

A: /dev/dri/card6

R: /dev/dri/card6

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card7

A: /dev/dri/card7

R: /dev/dri/card7

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card7

A: /dev/dri/card7

R: /dev/dri/card7

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card8

A: /dev/dri/card8

R: /dev/dri/card8

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card8

A: /dev/dri/card8

R: /dev/dri/card8

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card9

A: /dev/dri/card9

R: /dev/dri/card9

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card9

A: /dev/dri/card9

R: /dev/dri/card9

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card10

A: /dev/dri/card10

R: /dev/dri/card10

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card10

A: /dev/dri/card10

R: /dev/dri/card10

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card11

A: /dev/dri/card11

R: /dev/dri/card11

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card11

A: /dev/dri/card11

R: /dev/dri/card11

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card12

A: /dev/dri/card12

R: /dev/dri/card12

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card12

A: /dev/dri/card12

R: /dev/dri/card12

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card13

A: /dev/dri/card13

R: /dev/dri/card13

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card13

A: /dev/dri/card13

R: /dev/dri/card13

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card14

A: /dev/dri/card14

R: /dev/dri/card14

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

F: __xmknod

S: deny

P: /dev/dri/card14

A: /dev/dri/card14

R: /dev/dri/card14

C: /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-2.2.4/work/VirtualBox-2.2.4_OSE/.tmp_out 

```

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 15 Jun 2009 05:35:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dell dri dvd dvdr ffmpeg fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv isdnlog java java6 javascript jpeg kde midi mmx mng mp3 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode usb webkit xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Hat einer eine Idee?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

scheint ein Bug zu sein, der bereits in vbox-ose-2.2.2 aufgetaucht ist: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=268885

Die haben dort wohl auch schon einen kleinen Patch dafür.  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## tuam

Oder als Würg-around die Display-Variable löschen:

```
DISPLAY= emerge virtualbox-ose
```

Das kleine Leerzeichen nach dem = nicht vergessen   :Wink: 

FF,

Daniel

----------

